# 2017 ECNL Phoenix College Showcase



## Kongzilla

What's up ECNL Familia

I thought we start a new Thread on the 2017 ECNL Phoenix Showcase (Fall) 
 - http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/ecnl-phoenix-fall-2017-18/

*RE: Discussion Points - Seeking your thoughts & Comments*
- Overall ECNL Showcase Experience 
- College Coach Attendance 
- Insights into SW Conference Teams (Strength of team, style of play, Player Highlights)
- Insights into Other Teams and Conferences (Strength of team, style of play, Player Highlights)

Have fun, be safe and enjoy the ECNL College Showcase Experience


----------



## shales1002

Kongzilla said:


> What's up ECNL Familia
> 
> I thought we start a new Thread on the 2017 ECNL Phoenix Showcase (Fall)
> - http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/ecnl-phoenix-fall-2017-18/
> 
> *RE: Discussion Points - Seeking your thoughts & Comments*
> - Overall ECNL Showcase Experience
> - College Coach Attendance
> - Insights into SW Conference Teams (Strength of team, style of play, Player Highlights)
> - Insights into Other Teams and Conferences (Strength of team, style of play, Player Highlights)
> 
> Have fun, be safe and enjoy the ECNL College Showcase Experience


Thanks for starting this thread; I personally am looking forward to playing other opponents besides the SW. Don't know what to expect from the other regions. We have GSA, Mustangs, and Santa Rosa on the pitch.   Safe travels this weekend.


----------



## Kongzilla

shales1002 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread; I personally am looking forward to playing other opponents besides the SW. Don't know what to expect from the other regions. We have GSA, Mustangs, and Santa Rosa on the pitch.   Safe travels this weekend.


Me Too ... We face Dallas Stingers, Dallas Texans, Utah Avalanche


----------



## younothat

College Coach Attendance, nice draw and there are +- always not listed:
https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=593

Texas vs SW conference match up's, schedule at https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=593

Are  there fewer Socal participating teams this year overall?  Seems like in some age groups.


----------



## Desert Hound

We have Real Co, Pleasanton Rage and Davis Legacy. In my DDs age group there are 8 from the SW division.


----------



## shales1002

Kongzilla said:


> Me Too ... We face Dallas Stingers, Dallas Texans, Utah Avalanche


We played Dallas Texans at the beginning of the year and lost 1-0 in PKs. One of our two loses this year. But we all know how much teams have changed everywhere except here in Vegas.


----------



## Striker17

You seem to have forgotten the out of this world MVLA. Wonder how badly they will slaughter everyone...no Socal ECNL team can compete


----------



## shales1002

Striker17 said:


> You seem to have forgotten the out of this world MVLA. Wonder how badly they will slaughter everyone...no Socal ECNL team can compete


Huh...We beat MVLA....


----------



## Striker17

shales1002 said:


> Huh...We beat MVLA....


Aren’t you Heat. 
That’s not SOCAL


----------



## davin

MVLA has Classics Elite, SD Surf, and GSA. Looking forward to the GSA matchup - they have a 50-2 goal differential in 12 ECNL games. Classics Elite looks like they'll be tough matchup too, based on their ECNL record.


----------



## shales1002

Striker17 said:


> Aren’t you Heat.
> That’s not SOCAL


I misread ... saw Southwest. My bad.


----------



## GoWest

Seems the college coaches attending are pretty good. Big10 is reppin' with 9 on list so far. Not a great soccer league but solid education.


----------



## Desert Hound

Any idea how they put the matches together for the showcase?


----------



## Kongzilla

Just guessing but I think they try and match teams with similar win / loss records and strength of team/conference


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Lot of my old friends posting here, everyone doing ok?


----------



## Josep

Game day.   Seems somewhat quiet in this thread.  Good luck to all the socal team.


----------



## Desert Hound

Should be fun. The weather is great


----------



## shales1002

The weather was great and so were the fields! Great competition and coaches on the sidelines bright and early this morning.


----------



## Kongzilla

Great Competitive Game today with Dallas Sting 1-1.... Evenly matched Game with Edge Going to Arsenal ... Sting rally's last 5 min and ties the Game.  We counted about 40 coaches watching the game many from Power 5 Conferences there.   Good 1st Day, Great Experience and Great Game with Dallas Sting.


----------



## GoWest

Good first day everyone?


----------



## GoWest

SW conference teams avoiding too much damage as they play against talent outside of the SoCal division?


----------



## Kongzilla

Arsenal 4  v Texans 1 - physical game 6 yellow cards given out

Arsenal possessed  the ball more, made more runs - probably should have scored more - Texans struggled with team speed especially at top - good game - Arsenal was able to manage the physical play 

Strikers and Arsenal teams showing well


----------



## Josep

Wow 6 yellow cards.


----------



## El Soccer Loco

Kongzilla said:


> Arsenal 4  v Texans 1 - physical game 6 yellow cards given out
> 
> Arsenal possessed  the ball more, made more runs - probably should have scored more - Texans struggled with team speed especially at top - good game - Arsenal was able to manage the physical play
> 
> Strikers and Arsenal teams showing well


As they should.  Two good teams beating up the 8th place team from Texas.


----------



## G03_SD

The number of coaches on the sidelines was impressive. There were coaches at our games not listed on the site.


----------



## shales1002

GoWest said:


> SW conference teams avoiding too much damage as they play against talent outside of the SoCal division?


 MVLA slaughtered Surf. 7-0. Other than that everyone is competitive.


----------



## NorCal

Few notes after day 2 (some late games still going on)


• Beautiful Fields 
• Easy parking next to fields (free!) 
• US Scouts present 
• Tons of College Coaches present 
• Norcal Clubs go 6-0 on day 1
• Heat FC goes 0-2 
• GSA goes 2-0
• MVLA scores 13 goals (2 games) 
• 13 of the 15 games reported are decided by 2 goals or less (MVLA 7-0 over Surf, Real Colorado 3-0 over Sereno)


----------



## Josep

El Soccer Loco said:


> As they should.  Two good teams beating up the 8th place team from Texas.


Don’t forget; this is the Texans B team also.  Their A team is DA.


----------



## shales1002

NorCal said:


> Few notes after day 2 (some late games still going on)
> • Heat FC goes 0-2


Normally I would be ticked...but man games were excellent. Both losses on corner kicks in around the 77 minute . Mustang a ping pong ball along crossbar. Great goal scored by GSA. GSA is legit. Should be a good matchup between them and MVLA this morning.


----------



## NorCal

MVLA vs GSA @ 7:30am (6:30am Cali time...brutal).


----------



## Striker17

So am I going to be the first DA parent to admit here that ECNL may be a better path to college based on the presence of 40 plus coaches on 04 sidelines?
I guess we may have to wait until Dec at the 03 in Florida to see the comparison? 
Regardless ECNL has a jump on us in terms of exposure. Forget the Scouts I could care less since my daughter isn't a one percenter. 
Kudos to ECNL for still doing what they did so well the last nine years.


----------



## Josep

Striker17 said:


> So am I going to be the first DA parent to admit here that ECNL may be a better path to college based on the presence of 40 plus coaches on 04 sidelines?
> I guess we may have to wait until Dec at the 03 in Florida to see the comparison?
> Regardless ECNL has a jump on us in terms of exposure. Forget the Scouts I could care less since my daughter isn't a one percenter.
> Kudos to ECNL for still doing what they did so well the last nine years.



It’s a great number.  It’s very similar to surf cup showcase for DA over summer for 03 and 04.  One girl from Strikers, a very talented player, was offered a full ride on the spot.


----------



## Kongzilla

We are seeing more college coaches around the 03's - higher #'s for sure ... but 04's are also getting looks as well .... headed into last day we will see if College coaches will stay to watch games in the last day


----------



## NorCal

MVLA 2
GSA 0


----------



## Kongzilla

MVLA are just monsters on the pitch amazing team to watch ... well coached teams


----------



## GoWest

TCD said:


> Is this thread a mix of ECNL age groups?





Striker17 said:


> So am I going to be the first DA parent to admit here that ECNL may be a better path to college based on the presence of 40 plus coaches on 04 sidelines?
> I guess we may have to wait until Dec at the 03 in Florida to see the comparison?
> Regardless ECNL has a jump on us in terms of exposure. Forget the Scouts I could care less since my daughter isn't a one percenter.
> Kudos to ECNL for still doing what they did so well the last nine years.


I think it is.

ECNL will still draw coaches like Players Showcase and Surf Cup. ECNL just runs a good event for the college coaches.


----------



## Josep

There’s no question, ecnl does it right.


----------



## Justafan

Kongzilla said:


> Arsenal 4  v Texans 1 - physical game 6 yellow cards given out
> 
> Arsenal possessed  the ball more, made more runs - probably should have scored more - Texans struggled with team speed especially at top - good game - Arsenal was able to manage the physical play
> 
> Strikers and Arsenal teams showing well





Josep said:


> It’s a great number.  It’s very similar to surf cup showcase for DA over summer for 03 and 04.  One girl from Strikers, a very talented player, was offered a full ride on the spot.


03 or 04 Strikers girl?


----------



## SpeedyGonslz

Even the 00 games still got around 40 coaches watching...


----------



## Kongzilla

More coaches looking at the 0'3 for sure

Arsenal ended up


Justafan said:


> 03 or 04 Strikers girl?


this was Arsenal ECNL 03 Games


----------



## Lambchop

Striker17 said:


> So am I going to be the first DA parent to admit here that ECNL may be a better path to college based on the presence of 40 plus coaches on 04 sidelines?
> I guess we may have to wait until Dec at the 03 in Florida to see the comparison?
> Regardless ECNL has a jump on us in terms of exposure. Forget the Scouts I could care less since my daughter isn't a one percenter.
> Kudos to ECNL for still doing what they did so well the last nine years.


Something else to think about, it looks like US Soccer is bringing in non DA girls to their training center so I guess all the hype about developing players in DA is just that, hype.  The time commitment, the hard work by the DA girls doesn't matter to US Soccer. If your player prefers 2-3 days a week of practice and training, playing high school sports, then ECNL might be just as good as a path to college play. College coaches will look at all the top players.


----------



## Kongzilla

*RE: ECNL COLLEGE SHOWCASE*
From What I saw this weekend ... The overall talent Drop was not as drastic as I thought it might be.   I do think the overall talent pool has been spread thin across both DA and ECNL, watering down some of the teams.  

Personally, there is still a lot of talent to be seen on the ECNL level for sure.  Personally, I know that at least five D1 colleges have already expressed specific interest (Name & Position) in at least 5 of our girls which is encouraging.  

*RE: DA *
I think that DA still has the inside track to the National Team if that is your objective, although, some of our ECNL girls were invited to the U.S. Soccer Training this last week.  I thought our girls performed well during the U.S.  training, but truth be told it was a bit concerning to me that the U.S. Soccer Coaches knew a lot of the DA Players by their first name over the ECNL Girls.  Whether U.S. Soccer will select the best player regardless of DA or ECNL or if their selection will be biased towards the DA program remains to be seen.  

*I will say this... *
I would not be surprised if ECNL girls do not get selected for the National Team circuit ...as DA Soccer politics will have a say on who is in (DA Girls) and who is out (ECNL Girls).... politically it only makes sense for U.S. Soccer to select DA Players, it's in their best interest to do so.

For me personally, it's not about making the National Team, it's about getting our girls to College and hopefully getting college scholarships, which is what ECNL was designed to do.  

The Jury is still out on both programs and what is the best track for your DD's, for now, we are happy with ECNL ... they passed their first test and met our expectations for this showcase ... I am sure there will be more insights to come.  

Kongzillllllla is Out!


----------



## MarkM

Kongzilla said:


> *RE: ECNL COLLEGE SHOWCASE*
> From What I saw this weekend ... The overall talent Drop was not as drastic as I thought it might be.   I do think the overall talent pool has been spread thin across both DA and ECNL, watering down some of the teams.
> 
> Personally, there is still a lot of talent to be seen on the ECNL level for sure.  Personally, I know that at least five D1 colleges have already expressed specific interest (Name & Position) in at least 5 of our girls which is encouraging.
> 
> *RE: DA *
> I think that DA still has the inside track to the National Team if that is your objective, although, some of our ECNL girls were invited to the U.S. Soccer Training this last week.  I thought our girls performed well during the U.S.  training, but truth be told it was a bit concerning to me that the U.S. Soccer Coaches knew a lot of the DA Players by their first name over the ECNL Girls.  Whether U.S. Soccer will select the best player regardless of DA or ECNL or if their selection will be biased towards the DA program remains to be seen.
> 
> *I will say this... *
> I would not be surprised if ECNL girls do not get selected for the National Team circuit ...as DA Soccer politics will have a say on who is in (DA Girls) and who is out (ECNL Girls).... politically it only makes sense for U.S. Soccer to select DA Players, it's in their best interest to do so.
> 
> For me personally, it's not about making the National Team, it's about getting our girls to College and hopefully getting college scholarships, which is what ECNL was designed to do.
> 
> The Jury is still out on both programs and what is the best track for your DD's, for now, we are happy with ECNL ... they passed their first test and met our expectations for this showcase ... I am sure there will be more insights to come.
> 
> Kongzillllllla is Out!


ECNL puts on great events!


----------



## shales1002

Kongzilla said:


> *RE: ECNL COLLEGE *
> 
> *I will say this... *
> I would not be surprised if ECNL girls do not get selected for the National Team circuit ...as DA Soccer politics will have a say on who is in (DA Girls) and who is out (ECNL Girls).... politically it only makes sense for U.S. Soccer to select DA Players, it's in their best interest to do so.


Honestly they won't be able to only select "DA Girls". Geographically GDA isn't everywhere.

Other than that, I was very impressed with the showcase too. Curious to see how a GDA showcase with 25 minute halves will be. Hopefully they do a good job at pairing like opponents.


----------



## SpeedyGonslz

The problem with 25 min halves is that you won't be able to see the stamina of the players. You can't really see how they perform on empty tank which indirectly will also affect their decision making. I believe this is one of the reasons many clubs prefer Silverlakes showcases/tournaments vs Surf.


----------



## Lambchop

SpeedyGonslz said:


> The problem with 25 min halves is that you won't be able to see the stamina of the players. You can't really see how they perform on empty tank which indirectly will also affect their decision making. I believe this is one of the reasons many clubs prefer Silverlakes showcases/tournaments vs Surf.


Although the showcase halves are 25 minutes, the college coaches all have access to every game the player, team plays because they are recorded and coaches can view the full game,  90 or 80 minute games. And, they can view it over and over and over again.


----------



## younothat

Having attended multiple ECNL and DA showcases with both kids,  ECNL has placed a much bigger emphasis on accommodating and attracting college coaches.  

DA has more scouts (ussda, pro, semi, foreign, other clubs) and  I've seen a lot fewer college types compare to ECNL in the 3 years or so I've been attending.   DA doesn't even list college coaches attending for example.

25 min half's with two games in a single day is ok.  With only one game yeah the 40-45mins half's would be better.   DA attempts to pair opponents with similar  records across conferences.    Southwest is pretty strong so the comp is good at the top levels but we need to dominate at the mid to lower ends of the table compared to some of the other conferences. 

I dunno every year there are more teams, players, showcases to attend so of course there seems to be some dilution but the players keep getting better and the standout ones just play up and still can make a difference.


----------



## Lambchop

younothat said:


> Having attended multiple ECNL and DA showcases with both kids,  ECNL has placed a much bigger emphasis on accommodating and attracting college coaches.
> 
> DA has more scouts (ussda, pro, semi, foreign, other clubs) and  I've seen a lot fewer college types compare to ECNL in the 3 years or so I've been attending.   DA doesn't even list college coaches attending for example.
> 
> 25 min half's with two games in a single day is ok.  With only one game yeah the 40-45mins half's would be better.   DA attempts to pair opponents with similar  records across conferences.    Southwest is pretty strong so the comp is good at the top levels but we need to dominate at the mid to lower ends of the table compared to some of the other conferences.
> 
> I dunno every year there are more teams, players, showcases to attend so of course there seems to be some dilution but the players keep getting better and the standout ones just play up and still can make a difference.


We have been told that there will be a booklet with all the coaches in attendance at the girls showcase, so maybe they haven't done that in previous years boys showcases but are now doing it for the girls.


----------



## Lambchop

shales1002 said:


> Honestly they won't be able to only select "DA Girls". Geographically GDA isn't everywhere.
> 
> Other than that, I was very impressed with the showcase too. Curious to see how a GDA showcase with 25 minute halves will be. Hopefully they do a good job at pairing like opponents.


Geographically GDA isn't everywhere but almost all of the non DA girls that were invited to US soccer training center are surrounded by several DA clubs.


----------



## shales1002

Lambchop said:


> Geographically GDA isn't everywhere but almost all of the non DA girls that were invited to US soccer training center are surrounded by several DA clubs.


Personally, my DD is no where near a training center. Honestly, after the ECNL showcase , I'm satisfied with with the results. I can't wait to hear everyone's take on the GDA showcase.


----------



## NorCal

The Northern California US Soccer Training Center has recently split into 2 groups (Bay Area & Sac Region). The Bay Area '03-'04 group has 36 invited players. Out of the 36 players for this upcoming November session: 14 come from a Non-DA club & 22 from a DA club. I don't have access to the Sac group but I would expect a higher # of Non DA players attending that session. So I would think its close to 50/50 DA & Non-DA (ECNL/NPL) that attend USTC's in NorCal.


----------



## MarkM

younothat said:


> Having attended multiple ECNL and DA showcases with both kids,  ECNL has placed a much bigger emphasis on accommodating and attracting college coaches.
> 
> DA has more scouts (ussda, pro, semi, foreign, other clubs) and  I've seen a lot fewer college types compare to ECNL in the 3 years or so I've been attending.   DA doesn't even list college coaches attending for example.
> 
> 25 min half's with two games in a single day is ok.  With only one game yeah the 40-45mins half's would be better.   DA attempts to pair opponents with similar  records across conferences.    Southwest is pretty strong so the comp is good at the top levels but we need to dominate at the mid to lower ends of the table compared to some of the other conferences.
> 
> I dunno every year there are more teams, players, showcases to attend so of course there seems to be some dilution but the players keep getting better and the standout ones just play up and still can make a difference.


I cannot find where there is 25 minutes half for the Florida GDA showcase.  Do you have a link?  I have seen the younger boys (u13 and u14) in regional showcases play with a 25 minute half, but nothing for the GDA showcase.  There is also just one game scheduled a day for the GDA.  And thanks @younothat. You are always helpful.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MarkM said:


> I cannot find where there is 25 minutes half for the Florida GDA showcase.  Do you have a link?  I have seen the younger boys (u13 and u14) in regional showcases play with a 25 minute half, but nothing for the GDA showcase.  There is also just one game scheduled a day for the GDA.  And thanks @younothat. You are always helpful.


No they don't have a link. Fake News.


----------



## shales1002

LadiesMan217 said:


> No they don't have a link. Fake News.


http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-2018-da-event-schedule

One can only assume based on past precedence . The information is hard to find. Stop it with the Fake News BS. You went left field.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-2018-da-event-schedule
> 
> One can only assume based on past precedence . The information is hard to find. Stop it with the Fake News BS. You went left field.


Thanks for the link @shales1002.  That's what I thought; the two-day regional showcases for u-13 and u-14 has the two, 50 minute games one of the days.  The national event in Florida for u-15 and up is over four days and does not show any of the days limited to 50 minute games.  What past precedent are you referring to showing that the Florida showcase will be limited to 50 minute games?  Did the boys play only three, 50 minute games last year over four days?  That would stink.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MarkM said:


> Thanks for the link @shales1002.  That's what I thought; the two-day regional showcases for u-13 and u-14 has the two, 50 minute games one of the days.  The national event in Florida for u-15 and up is over four days and does not show any of the days limited to 50 minute games.  What past precedent are you referring to showing that the Florida showcase will be limited to 50 minute games?  Did the boys play only three, 50 minute games last year over four days?  That would stink.


GDA is new and Boys always play full length games at the national showcases. Precedence indicates they are full length games as well as the field schedules. They are referring to 2 day regional showcases for littles. Does your DD play DA?


----------



## GoWest

Lambchop said:


> Geographically GDA isn't everywhere but almost all of the non DA girls that were invited to US soccer training center are surrounded by several DA clubs.


There are so many changes that happen in the younger's age brackets (kids that are huge but will grow into slow, kids that are small or weak that will blossom, etc.) it's just a crapshoot for US Soccer scouts many of whom overly rely on club coaches and their connections. If you look at the list of "one and done" pool players it's apparent there are issues with the scouting process.

Enjoy it if your DD gets to participate and help her fight to keep her grades up. It will pay dividends at some level.


----------



## shales1002

LadiesMan217 said:


> GDA is new and Boys always play full length games at the national showcases. Precedence indicates they are full length games as well as the field schedules. They are referring to 2 day regional showcases for littles. Does your DD play DA?


I stand corrected. DD doesn't play GDA. Remember it's not everywhere geographically. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## JoeBieber

SpeedyGonslz said:


> The problem with 25 min halves is that you won't be able to see the stamina of the players. You can't really see how they perform on empty tank which indirectly will also affect their decision making. I believe this is one of the reasons many clubs prefer Silverlakes showcases/tournaments vs Surf.


Surf has full length games.


----------



## LadiesMan217

shales1002 said:


> I stand corrected. DD doesn't play GDA. Remember it's not everywhere geographically. Thanks for clarifying.


I was asking MarkM


----------



## MarkM

LadiesMan217 said:


> I was asking MarkM


I missed the question.  My fault.  Yes, playing DA this year.


----------



## SpeedyGonslz

JoeBieber said:


> Surf has full length games.


Unless Surf changed it, they used to have a 30 minutes halves except for plaoff level. That is what I was reffering to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Surf College Cup ran 40 minute halves for 03 and older.


----------



## SpeedyGonslz

Bruddah IZ said:


> Surf College Cup ran 40 minute halves for 03 and older.


Maybe now it is. I remember not too long ago when they only give 30 min halves even at the u 16 and u17 level.


----------



## Dos Equis

SpeedyGonslz said:


> Maybe now it is. I remember not too long ago when they only give 30 min halves even at the u 16 and u17 level.


That was only 3-4 years ago, when they ran it like summer Surf and had semifinals and finals (and gave out those great Surf Cup Champion jackets to winners).  It was pretty brutal for the finalists.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

SpeedyGonslz said:


> Maybe now it is. I remember not too long ago when they only give 30 min halves even at the u 16 and u17 level.


Agree.  When "Best of the Best" meant more than it does today.


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD

whats wrong walter Bonnett...kongzilla...you afraid now


----------



## RBISARATBASTARRD

where u at Walter Bonnett....you are  a POS....you cant hide behind Kongzilla now...fucking loser


----------



## pooka

RBISARATBASTARRD said:


> where u at Walter Bonnett....you are  a POS....you cant hide behind Kongzilla now...fucking loser


dude go away.... if your daughter doesn't want to play for RB anymore thats FINE. following people around posts to say how much of a loser they are makes you look crazy as hell. If Kong used to be on your team then I'm sure you have his number. CALL him. quit this mess.


----------

